# Tropical Storm



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Panhandle of Florida under a tropical storm watch. "Fall is here," they said.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just a little rain


----------



## Roux (Jul 21, 2019)

Thank god it was a non event. But this time last year I was living in the stone age because of a tropical storm


----------

